# Site Emails - is it possible?



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just a thought when watching a thread and receive emails to notify that a new post has been made, is it possible to include the user name of the person who has made the new post?

I am currently watching a thread where I am interested in contributions by certain people only and not bothered about the general "background" banter which is also part of this thread. Therefore knowing that user x has posted posted rather than user a would be useful.

Cheers Richard


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It is in theory possible, would need us to modify the template for the email output to include that info.

Will mention it and see how easy to actually implement it is.

Nick


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i would like this also, other forums i'm on do it

when you get a notication of a PM it contains the senders name i think?? so must be do-able some how


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I just need to find the template, it should be doable.


----------

